
Germany's Covid-19 expert: 'For many, I’m the evil guy crippling the economy' - imartin2k
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/26/virologist-christian-drosten-germany-coronavirus-expert-interview
======
MandieD
As a pregnant American on the wrong side of 40, there’s no large country I’d
rather be in right now than Germany, and am thankful for the life choices that
led me here.

